# Any CC guys enjoy NCs ?



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey guys. Just curious if any of you still enjoy NC's at all, and if you do, what ones ? I personally have tried a couple NC's that i use to love, and i just cant finish them. I light up a cc, and i burn my fingertips. lol .


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

It's tough, Keith. I can still be in a mood for a Padron, usually a '64 Nat. Sometimes a Fuente Anejo, but that's about it for me. If it's a gift from someone, I will do my best to give it a good effort. Between my habanos and pipe these days, it's becoming harder to give them a second glance. My :2


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I am the opposite I enjoy both equally some weekends I will smoke Cubans only other times I mix and match whatever my mind goes to LOL


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Only Padrons for me, all of their lines (1964, 3000, 4000). What has rcently disappointed me with Padron is they are underfilling their cigars GREATLY compared to the past. A 1964 Imperiales should NOT smoke to a nub in 40 minutes.. Other than Padron, and an occasional Cubao or Tat, its all CC for me.


----------



## keithfjr (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm just getting started with CC's so I still have a good stock of NC's. I figure from here on out my orders will be predominately CC while finishing up my stash. Although, I will probably keep some Padrons, Tats, and Viajes on hand.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

I am relatively new to the CC game. I always have had a few CC lying around in my humidor, but save them for special occasions. I still do enjoy and purchase NC cigars though. I feel even as my CC stash grows I will always make room for Añejos and Padrons. Just a completely different flavor that I have not found in a CC (yet).


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

It's hard to say as my old staples aren't satisfying these days. I still expect to enjoy some of my stash of Fuente sun growns, Diesel UC, AB Tempus and Oliva MBIII. But I haven't had the urge to grab them lately. Also I have a few Ashton ESG's but I haven't smoked any since I fell of the cliff but expect to obtain some enjoyment when I burn them.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

im a firm believer that cc and nc each have their place...... i still love my nc's and do still smoke them more often than my cc...... mainly due to the cc stash i have I want to rest for a while. But i love a heavy, spicy tat with a hoppy ipa, where as a cc would be drowned by that beer. I do love a subtle cc when im lost in my own mind and want something to distract me from myself. Perhaps I just havent had that AHA i got it moment yet......who knows?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I smoke both, I have my favorites on both sides, although I do seem to prefer the CC side.

I say don't try and compare the two, think of them as apples and oranges, I like both, sometimes I want one over the other.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't buy boxes, but when I am in a B&M, I reach for a Padron 64 Nat or Maddy,
LP #9 or Anejo 46.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

I enjoy a good cigar, which NCs are esp. when the cigar is not the focus point......but when I'm alone and smoking a great cigar it's going to be a CC. For me NCs have there place as my CCs stash is low and even once built up they need time to rest, so until I have ready to smoke CCs, I'll smoke good NCs and my inventory will eventually be 99% CCs one day, w/ the exception of Arturo Fuentes.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Hey guys. Just curious if any of you still enjoy NC's at all, and if you do, what ones ? I personally have tried a couple NC's that i use to love, and i just cant finish them. I light up a cc, and i burn my fingertips. lol .


I have not bought a non Cuban in years. I do when out at a B&M with friends and gifted a cigar,
Will grab a Perdomo lot 23 or Cuban Parejo. I am always gifted non Cubans i smoke them as well i really like Diesels also. Other than that the real high end non Cubans make me laugh at $25 a pop+ Tax in B&m's shoot i could be smoking Be-Hike 52.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Loving all these replies guys. Seems like Padrons are Very Popular amongst CC guys, for good reason to, i have only had a couple, but they were def a WOW Cigar for me. The Diesel UHC has been one of my fav NC for a while now, but that was the smoke i grabbed the other day and it just didnt do it for me. The Viaje Satori is still top of my list as far as favorite NC, followed close by LP#9, and some Tats. But Al, i believe, brought up a great point, when you start to look at upwards of 25 a stick, i cant justify it on a NC. I also like that you guys choose the situation for what your gonna smoke. I have found that happening alot to. If i am gonna sit and enjoy a smoke alone, with some cold beverages, i def dig into the cc stash. If a couple buddies are over, and we are throwing shoes, playing street hockey, or beer pong where the attention isnt solely on the smoke, i grab an NC ( not a satori though ) . Looking forward to more replies, Thanks !!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm with Smelvis, I just go with whatever I'm in the mood for. Some days it's my pipe, some days it's a CC (I smoked a wonderful Bolivar Corona Extra the other day that made things move around in my pants :lol, and I still have my favorites on the NC side as well. I can enjoy all equally, but sometimes I have an itch for one that the other just won't scratch.

That said, my true favorite NCs are becoming more and more limited. The Padron '64 Maduro and 85th Maduro are both excellent, any of the smaller RG Opus, Illusiones and Tatuajes are great, the Anejo 46 is a wonderful cigar, and I really enjoy the Emilio AF-1 and all of the Rodrigo cigars. I do smoke others (working at a cigar store, it's tough not to) and I'm always willing to try something new, but it wouldn't be difficult at all for me to focus on keeping a stock of less than 10 NCs around. I found what works for me and that's all that matters - as long as it tastes good, I don't care where it comes from!


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

I am in a similar boat as many of those who have responded. As I have built a fairly decent CC stash I definitely reach for them more, especially when I can focus solely on the cigar. I do still really enjoy some NC's and I still grab for them but not as often as CC's. I like padrons, Satoris, AShton VSG and fuentes, Illusiones and some others. As for purchases it' pretty much all CC for me. I HATE chasing the latest NC release and refuse to do it like I used to when I first started smoking especially when they are so expensive.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I smoke both. I enjoy CC's but I also enjoy lots of NC's. I'de say I smoke about 50/50.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Dont know if I'm a "CC guy" but I like bot NC and CC. To me it all depends on what I'm feeling like at the time. Tonight for instance I picked out 2 NCs for a small herf. Last weeked, 2 NCs and 2 CCs. I find that CCs give a great bang for the buck. Also, IMO the percentage of quality vs crap is much better in CCs. If you can weed through the :BS then you will see a ton of great NCs.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I definitely do. I love Padron, Fuente, LP, Tat, etc.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo (Aug 19, 2011)

I still smoke both. I really enjoy my Padrons. Especially 1964 Maduro Torpedos and No. 35 Naturals. Tatuaje Miami Unicos Torpedos and Cabaiguans were good back when they were still made in Miami, but have kinda gone downhill, as has a lot of Pepin's stuff IMO. Liga Privada No. 9s, T52s, Dirty Rats and Feral Pigs are still some of my favorites. I'll also reach for the occasional Viaje, which also need lots of rest. Illusione makes good stuff as well. That said, when your craving the twang of a CC, nothing else will do.


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

Tatuaje brown labels, AF anejos, and as a budget smoke don pepin Cuban classic (this smoke smokes better than many $10 NC sticks for me). I feel that life is all about variety.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

The short answer is yes. The long answer is yes I do. LOL. There are quite a few that I enjoy & like others I swap between Cuban & NC cigars all the time including many Fuentes, A few CAOs like the Brazilia & Black, Oliva V & G, LFD Ligeros & the list goes on.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Somebody brought up a good point, which is one of the biggest reasons i started exploring cc's........chasing down the HTF NC's. As i said, i love my Satoris, and LP's, but sometimes getting your hands on them in not only hard to do, but expensive. I feel i am at the point where i would rather just order a box of PSD4's or RASS or Party Shorts, and got an amazing smoke, at a reasonable price, and great availability. I love all the opinions and info you guys are sharing, thank you !


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

I enjoy *GOOD* Cigars wherever they are from...


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I do still enjoy smoking nc cigars. I don't enjoy buying them. While I try to stock up on all things ISOM it hurts every time I need to bring in another replenishment of the ole standby's. I love the Leon Jimenez 300 series as well as the jj natural and many others.


----------



## jjjoseph (Sep 10, 2011)

Never mind I just noticed there was a section dedicated for this.


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

smelvis said:


> I am the opposite I enjoy both equally some weekends I will smoke Cubans only other times I mix and match whatever my mind goes to LOL


i'm with dave and while i haven't gone down the cc cliff to the same extent as many, I still enjoy my nc's for what they are. then again i've never been a fan of spicy peppery super strong cigars that seem to be in fashion with a lot of nc makers.


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

I have a harder and harder time smoking NCS.
I will smoke a cheap NC if im working outside and dont care about the smoke.
I will smoke a mid range NC if im goign to a bar or cook out.
I will smoke a high end NC about 2 times a month because i need to get rid of all my old stock.

I always want to smoke a CC other than when im mowing my yard hah. Since i started the CC slope NCs just dont taste as good to me and leave a bad aftertaste in my mouth. Another thing that gets me is the pepper spice of NCs, i used to love cigars that were so spicey it hurt to smoke!
I wish i was lucky enough to still enjoy NCs, but they just arent near as good as they used to be for some reason. In the beginning i thought it was in my head and i wanted a CC, now ive realised its all in my pallete. 

Sorry for the long rambling post, but this is something i think about alot.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

apollyon9515 said:


> I have a harder and harder time smoking NCS.
> I will smoke a cheap NC if im working outside and dont care about the smoke.
> I will smoke a mid range NC if im goign to a bar or cook out.
> I will smoke a high end NC about 2 times a month because i need to get rid of all my old stock.
> ...


What he said :biggrin:


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Since I started my cigar journey while being stationed in Germany I actually started with cc's. After a while I ordered some nc's from CI and others to see what they where like and to be honest I enjoy the cc's alot more. I notice alot of nc's hit you with alot of spice and not much else. Now, dont get me wrong I am still exploring both sides and have found many nc's that I enjoy. Lately ive really been enjoying the Fuente Magnum Rosado cigars. But most of the time i find myself reaching for my cc stash.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh yes, I still smoke (and SOMETIMES) enjoy a NC here and there. I will still try out some of the newest releases, depending upon the country tobacco make-up. The primary reason I do this is because I'm always afraid of becoming spoiled...too used to the great smoke & taste of the habano to have it every time. I'll indulge in NC's in order to experience reasonable goodness and then return to Habana GREATNESS afterwards! Does this make sense to anybody here??


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm about 50:50 these days. My CC boxes are mostly napping for a couple more years before I delve in, so I find some inexpensive NCs in the interim that have decent flavour. I've been on an Alec Bradley Black Market kick of late, thanks to a good discount from my local B&M and a flavour profile that's in my wheelhouse. Padron 64s when I can afford or justify a premium single. On the CC side I have a box of Monte 2s, Monte 4s and a box of Mag 46s as my go-tos, and I'll probably grab another box of PSP2s in a month or so. Haven't delved into my Boli RCs for a while, so I may have to spark one up soonish, too.

My cigar club meets twice a month and there've been a few months where I've scored a half-dozen NC sticks, although sadly most are yard 'gars lately.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

apollyon9515 said:


> I have a harder and harder time smoking NCS.
> I will smoke a cheap NC if im working outside and dont care about the smoke.
> I will smoke a mid range NC if im goign to a bar or cook out.
> I will smoke a high end NC about 2 times a month because i need to get rid of all my old stock.
> ...


Agreed John.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

I have been smoking lots of NCs until recently. Now I am smoking lots of CCs again as some stock have matured.

I can see myself smoking NCs still, lines that come to mind: Oliva, Padrons, Arturo Fuente, Camacho, Carlos Torano, Davidoff, Drew Estate etc.

I am however going to limit buying NCs moving forward.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I try to like NCs. I get gifts, from good friends, of great sticks. Padron and Fuente mostly. They are beautiful, with better looking wrappers and fantastic construction.

I always smoke gifts, it's just polite.

Also, occasionally I join a friend at a B&M, and smoke something from their stock.

None of the NCs do much for me anymore.

Way too much pepper in most of them. It overpowers me. And some of the maduros have a cloying sweetness.

So much of this is personal. For instance, I have great respect for Tonys palette, but if I smoke a party short first thing in the morning like he does, I'm ruined for the day.

Frankly, I find most NCs to be too darn strong.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

This is all a shame. I find the TASTE of CCs far superior, but the QUALITY of rolling in NCs, I would dare say, is superior to CCs. I have RARELY had any construction problems with NCs, but 99% of my collection is CCs. Therefore taste>construction.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I enjoy both... but I tilt far more to the CC side


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Both, although I'll say my appreciation of cc's is growing. There's something in the nc's that you won't find in cc's and vice versa. Can't imagine giving up Padron, Fuentes or my Diesels that I love! Also there is something about the EPC maduros that I really like.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I am a big fan of strong, peppery and sweeter flavors so I still enjoy many NC's. Granted they are mostly all high end sticks. However when you want the twang there is only one option


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Having me a Cain Daytona Torp right now and enjoying it immensely. Got this last year and it is very different to the Robustos, smoother, much less pepper, creamy, deep and rich flavours. Has quite a lovely "twang" to it as well, almost Por Larranaga like.

Sacrilegious?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I like many NCs, although by now I pretty much know what I like. I'm a big Cameroon and Habano fan. I think sticks blended with those two tobaccos tend to give me the same flavors I enjoy in CCs. I like full-bodied, medium to full strength smokes in both realms. I also keep mellower smokes around in both NC and CC forms for everyday cigars.


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

just smoked an illusione ~mk~ from a batch that has just started hitting it's stride. it was thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

For about 5 years prior to joining Puff last year I was a CC only guy. Then, a year prior to joining Puff started enjoying som DPG blue stuff. Of course, smoking 20 years, I've always (even the CC years) enjoyed the occasional Fuente.

Actually, besides researching (and eventually buying) a Waxing Moon humi got most of my direction on NCs here on Puff. Before Puff, between 20-40 CCs and 10-20 NCs (mostly DPG & Fuente) as my stash.

Now, with the slope and all, got just shy of 600 sticks, with bout 100 of those being CC. I've become the "variety is the spice" kind of guy I guess. Although each time I light up a well rested RASS or Monte Eddy I wonder if I should go back the other way!

Don't get me wrong, I let up a PSD4 the other day that was a year old, and I swear it must of been in it's "sick" period cause it sucked!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh No, dont tell me that Davo. My PSD4's are a year old right now !!! lol


----------



## tdkimer (Aug 14, 2009)

I only dip into my limited supply of CC's on occasion. Partly due to aging, and partly due to the fact that I tend to sit on my great sticks and look at them. Kind of like Gollum and The Ring. Im smoking a WOAM right now.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Having me an aged Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva Double Chateau right now and thoroughly enjoying the mild, pleasantness. It is day time after all.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

eyesack said:


> I like many NCs, although by now I pretty much know what I like. I'm a big Cameroon and Habano fan. I think sticks blended with those two tobaccos tend to give me the same flavors I enjoy in CCs. I like full-bodied, medium to full strength smokes in both realms. I also keep mellower smokes around in both NC and CC forms for everyday cigars.


HEY! Finally! Someone else on the boards who's made that observation about some multi-country tobacco blends! Yes! Combining Cameroon and Brazilian tobaccos in some cigars can indeed make with the Cuban "twang" flavor!:smile:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Which brings up another question....what is everybodys description of Twang. I have def had it with cc's.....but even some nc's have giving me the Twang chills.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

As there is Cuban "twang", there is also Non-Cuban "twang". Smoke an Oliva V and you will see.

What is twang to me: not just a flavour but also a sensation or experience. An amalgamation of flavour on your tongue, nuance on your palate, the aroma on your nose and the feeling of satisfaction in your heart. In CCs, it is like a creamy-earthy-caramel-nutmegginess if I am to describe it.


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

for the last year thats all i've smoked
CAO Padron Oliva Fuente


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Well said Seng. I love your posts.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Which brings up another question....what is everybodys description of Twang. I have def had it with cc's.....but even some nc's have giving me the Twang chills.


i dont have a clue ...... but for me every CC ive had has had the same retro, so thats what im going with for my twang....... its like someone took a bunch of orange peels and sprayed (for lack of better term) that peel mist all over sweet grass and then let it marinate in the sun..... wow reading what i wrote i think i need to call a therepist.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I've said this a hundred times, but here goes again.

When asked, "If you were stranded on a desert island and could have either non-Cubans, or Cubans only to smoke, which would if be? Me: Simple! I'd choose to stay off of boats!" 

Thing is, I like not having to choose. I have a few go-to non-Cuban sticks that I simply don't want to be without. Cubans seem to round out the world of cigar enjoyment to an irreplaceable degree however and I just wouldn't want to imagine the hobby without the delights of both.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Which brings up another question....what is everybodys description of Twang. I have def had it with cc's.....but even some nc's have giving me the Twang chills.


For me, it's like a combination of sweet grass and vanilla cream.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

kapathy said:


> i dont have a clue ...... but for me every CC ive had has had the same retro, so thats what im going with for my twang....... its like someone took a bunch of orange peels and sprayed (for lack of better term) that peel mist all over sweet grass and then let it marinate in the sun..... wow reading what i wrote i think i need to call a therepist.


Dont think, you NEED to. lol


Herf N Turf said:


> I've said this a hundred times, but here goes again.
> 
> When asked, "If you were stranded on a desert island and could have either non-Cubans, or Cubans only to smoke, which would if be? Me: Simple! I'd choose to stay off of boats!"
> 
> Thing is, I like not having to choose. I have a few go-to non-Cuban sticks that I simply don't want to be without. Cubans seem to round out the world of cigar enjoyment to an irreplaceable degree however and I just wouldn't want to imagine the hobby without the delights of both.


101 !!!! Thanks for chiming in Don !!!!! Well said. lol



socalocmatt said:


> For me, it's like a combination of sweet grass and vanilla cream.


Nicely put !


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Well said Seng. I love your posts.


Thanks, and I love your avatar.


----------

